# New #24535 Sleeve Hitch



## GT5000 (Feb 23, 2004)

Has anyone been able to order this yet? Here in Virginia the store has it in the computer ($119) but says there are none in the warehouse.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Gt5000
How is the new one set up? I've heard the lift handle is on the sleeve hitch now? Seems like it would be hard to lift anything heavy reaching back like that. I sometimes find myself using two hands on the deck lever to raise the moldboard plow especially when it's packed with dirt.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Boy after years of having hydro lifts, I just don't see how you guys do it. Ya a deak is no problem, but man it HAS to be a PITA with something hanging off of the sleave hitch. Wonder why Sears has not added hydro lift to there top of the line model. They could probably do it with out adding TO much money. And on the top of the line, a few hundred, is not realy a deal killer.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ingersoll
Even if they only made the electric lift standard, it would be a big improvement and probably much cheaper than a hyraulic lift. Most of the time with sears you have to search out these obscure add-ons, the salesman either doesn't know aout them, doesn't care, or maybe is afraid if he keeps pushing add-ons, the custmer will be scared off.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

:ditto:


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK I went to sears today and saw the hitch in the flyer. It has an arm that comes along the back and then extends forward past the right rear tire. I'm not sure about this setup from looking at the pictures. It does have the ability to leave the deck on and use a sleeve hitch, but I don't know why anyone would want to. Now I could see having a dozer blade on the front working off the deck lift arm and having a tiller on the sleeve hitch with a seperate lift. My only concern with the new setup is the handle. Having used both a tiller and a moldboard plow on the rear sleeve hitch, they can get quite heavy after a while especially when dirt sticks to them. The arm looks like it may bend under the extra weight. If there was an additional support directly behind the tire to avoid any twisting forward of the handle, then I think it would be fine. I guess only time will tell how strong it is and I guess sears has tested it, so have faith.


----------

